# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  आओ सब अपने अपने एक्सेल के अनुभव साझा करे |

## jadooo

दोस्तों जो लोग एक्सेल चलाते  हैं वो यहाँ ऐसी जानकारी साझा करे जिससे उन्हें लगता हो कि परिश्रम एवं समय की बचत की जा सके |
जैसे कि सबसे पहला अनुभव मैं ही साझा करता हूँ 
आज मुझे काम करते करते एक समस्या आई ,मेरी एक्सेल फाईल में एक लगभग 22 शीट्स हैं ,उसमे एक विशेष शब्द उदाहरणार्थ "राजीव" मुझे नही पता कि कितनी जगह आया था परन्तु यह 100 से अधिक बार आ रहा था |परन्तु यह ढूँढना कि यह शब्द कहाँ कहाँ किस किस सेल में आ रहा है मेरे लिए मुश्किल कार्य था |अब मुझे इस विशेष शब्द का फॉण्ट  साईज़ बढाना था ,अब एक एक करके इस कार्य को करना ................. सोच कर ही सर में दर्द हुआ जा रहा था 
तब मेने एक्सेल की replace कमांड का प्रयोग किया 
उसमे options पर क्लिक करने पर मुझे एक विकल्प मिला जिसके द्वारा एक विशेष सेल की फॉर्मेट द्वारा अन्य सेल के कंटेंट को रिल्पेस किया जा सकता है तब मैंने उसमे find what में जाकर "राजीव" लिखा और एक सेम्पल सेल को फोर्मेट के लिए चुना (इससे एक्सेल इसी फोर्मेट वाले शब्द को find करेगा) उसके बाद replace with में मेने पुनः राजीव लिखा और एक अन्य सेल को फोर्मेट के लिए चुना (इस सेल में मेने पहले से ही राजीव लिख कर वांछित फॉण्ट एवं फोर्मेटिंग जैसे कि बोल्ड या फॉण्ट साईज़ इत्यादि लागू कर रखा था ) और उसके बाद replace all पर क्लिक किया परन्तु उससे पहले within नामक विकल्प में बायीं डिफाल्ट sheets के स्थान पर मेने workbook को चुना ताकि यह सभी शीट्स में से वंचित शब्द को सर्च कर के रिप्लेस कर दे |
मेरा विश्वास है कि आप में से कुछ सदस्य इसी कार्य को इससे भी सुविधाजनक रूप से एवं कम समय में करते होंगे इसलिए सब लोग यहाँ अपने अनुभव साझा करे ताकि सब लोग लाभान्वित हो सके |
विशेष रूप से मेरा अनुरोध वृंदा जी ,सत्य अन्वेषी ,साजिद गुनहगार साहब एवं अनीता जी से है कि ये लोग यहाँ पर ट्रिक्स साझा करें |

----------


## jadooo

चूँकि सूत्र पूर्ण रूप से एक्सेल को समर्पित है इसलिए यहाँ हम एक्सेल से सम्बन्धित समस्याएं भी पूछेंगे एवं बताएंगे |

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

excl इस्तेमाल करना बहुत आसान है ! खास कर इसकी फार्मूला विधि हैरान कर देती हैं !

----------


## chulbuli

मेकरो सिखा दो कोनो

----------


## jadooo

> मेकरो सिखा दो कोनो


यह सूत्र सिखाने के लिए नहीं  ,सीखने के लिए बनाया है |

----------

